# Chicken with swollen legs!



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

This hen has acted "sick" for a few days and died today. What caused her feed to swell? They were swollen before she died


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my. Sorry you lost her.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I have no idea what happened! She had been acting strange for a few days then today I noticed her feet. She died not too long after. I just hope it isn't contagious! And she was a good layer too


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe edema? Caused from kidney or heart disease. That would be my first guess in people anyway. I don't know a lot about chickens.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I thought that too actually. I wonder what caused it and Just wondered if anyone had ever experienced this. And if her eggs would be safe to eat? She's been laying up until she died


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Staph infection, maybe? Or a severe case of bumblefoot? The Backyard Chickens forum has a lot of knowledgeable chicken people who could help you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, not sure, sorry for the loss.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Kind of looks like bumblefoot. I agree, check out BYC, lots of info on the topic there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It does not seem like bumblefoot to me...I would agree it was something internal going on...bumblefoot typically starts more on the bottom of the foot.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

NyGoatMom said:


> It does not seem like bumblefoot to me...I would agree it was something internal going on...bumblefoot typically starts more on the bottom of the foot.


That's why I though maybe staph. I know that staph often swells the feet in ducks.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I posted on BYC and they think gout or possible some organ failure


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Wow, scary. Do you have an idea of the cause?


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

My guess is bumblefoot also. We had a few that had troubles with it and others with no problems at all.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Sorry I'm just seeing your comment WitchHazel! And no idea of a cause! None of the others act sick so I'm clueless


----------

